
In a Parallel Universe, Data Warehouses Run on GPUs - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/10/04/in-a-parallel-universe-data-warehouses-run-on-gpus/
======
Sanfransisiker
Ignoring and dismissing the clear industry leader (MapD) makes me wonder about
the article. Seems like it was straight from a marketing department.

~~~
arnon
Can you explain this "industry" then? What industry? In-memory databases? GPU
accelerated visualization? Which one are you referring to?

Comparing MapD to SQream DB is akin to comparing VoltDB to Vertica.

Disclaimer: I was interviewed in that article by the author. It didn't come
from our "marketing department".

